# Deprofundis evolve toward on buying cds online..in 2018 im a dinosaurs



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See i always order from the stores (cd store) sometime trying out music, it's good but, you can't get your st graal records out of print gem, on the other side it's expensive has hell always in euro , canadian dollars is cheap, when you think euro equal double approx of the actual price +shipping +stupid tax.But i order fews goodie i will review soon.

Two Fulbert de Chartres Albums, i love this composer music but i could ain't order some in the store all out of print,, im anxious to see this comming

I order Gombert a la coronaation and excellent cd that i will be able to play loud in my headphone trought my sound gear not a cheap computer amps, it make a lot of difference i had it download legit on itune but i needed the cd.

and i order some non classical, some t-shirt of band i like in darn euro or u.k pounds, now my cash flow drop i most, make buziness on market place sell fews esoteric artifacts and voila..sacrifice...

These darn password again and again faulter, i workk for 3-4 days to order my stuff, now i got everything i wont except back entire harpiscords , but this is poppular to order and can be order in regular records store or itune per se...

:tiphat:


----------

